# Wyeast Vss 9097



## Jye (10/1/09)

So who else has some and what are your plans? Lets see some recipes and beer reviews (eventually). 

So far Ive got an Imperial American Brown Ale (very low on the hops) and an Old Ale planned, both will sit around in kegs for a while to let the Brett do its thing.



> Wyeast 9097-PC Old Ale Blend
> Beer Styles: English Barleywine, English Strong Ale, Old Ale
> Profile: To bring you a bit of English brewing heritage we developed the Old Ale blend, including an attenuative ale strain and a Brettanomyces strain, which will ferment well in dark worts and produce beers with nice fruitiness. Complex estery characters will emerge with age. Pie cherry and sourness will evolve from the Brettanomyces along with distinct horsey characteristics.
> 
> ...


----------



## neonmeate (20/1/09)

i'm actually using it in a flanders brown recipe instead of roeselare, cause i don't want the acetic stuff.

i assume this is just sacch+brett anomalus+brett lambicus? no pedio, lacto? anyone know?

Recipe Overview
Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG Expected OG: 1.053 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG Apparent Attenuation: 70.0 %
Expected ABV: 4.9 % Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 20.5 IBU Expected Color: 17.7 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	

Fermentables
Weyermann Pilsner 2.00 kg
Weyermann Vienna Malt 1.50 kg
Bairds Flaked Maize 0.50 kg
Weyermann CaraMunich III 0.40 kg
UK Roasted Barley 0.08 kg

25g EKG 90min
25g EKG 15min
25g EKG 1min

i'll think about the 6-7 hour boil


----------



## neonmeate (1/3/09)

after a month i have a huge huge pellicle on this. just had a taste. barnyard/cherries/leathery-horsey stuff and heaps of it. not much sourness to report but maybe a bit will develop. nice and mellow and fruity, quite winey. like gales beers.

no idea if this is bruxellensis or lambicus or what, but it's tasty.


----------



## Jye (22/3/09)

Looks like the brett kicked in pretty quick. Did you transfer to a carboy or keg for extended ageing?

Heres what I brewed up yesterday and I dont plan to age it but if the brett kicks in fast I guess Ill have too.

Screwy's Butchered Red Ale 
Irish Red Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 21/03/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 25.41 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.5 % 
0.15 kg Carared (Weyermann) (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt, Dark (Bairds) (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (700.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 

37.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 29.9 IBU 

1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.50 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs PC Old Ale Blend (Wyeast #9097) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 29.9 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.9 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 9.50 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/3/09)

Starting to think it's best I go out and get myself smack pack of this!  

Sounds like the perfect yeast to feed to my upcoming Double Brown Stout from the Durden Park book. :icon_drool2: 

I was contemplating a regular yeast but this should be more interesting. 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (22/3/09)

neonmeate said:


> after a month i have a huge huge pellicle on this. just had a taste. barnyard/cherries/leathery-horsey stuff and heaps of it. not much sourness to report but maybe a bit will develop. nice and mellow and fruity, quite winey. like gales beers.
> 
> no idea if this is bruxellensis or lambicus or what, but it's tasty.



Hell i get them like that now and then with US-05

I tip them out though  :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/3/09)

What about this one Tony? Bugs are Roselare. Reminds me of a pot of cold Lambshank soup.  

We should start a thread named... "Show us your Crust".  

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (8/4/09)

that is a tasty pic warren

think ill secondary this bugger now, it's down to 1002. it has actually started to taste a bit sour now which is nice. it's now 2 1/2 months and i can't be bothered leaving it longer.

in answer to your question Jye I left it in primary so that the brett could feed off the dead saccharomyces. 

am going to chuck in a few kilos of sour cherries (from frozberries) to get a liefmans kriek sort of thing and then leave it another few months, but will bottle a few halflitres of just the pure unadulterated old ale bit first.


----------



## reviled (8/4/09)

Im planning an old ale with a bretty finish and ive been thinking...

Would it be better to say, mash a bit higher for more unfermentables and do the primary ferment with an ale yeast, then let the brett let leash on it in the secondary..

Or would it be better to just pitch this blend? Im thinking the first option may be more measurable? Or maybe not I dunno?


----------



## Jye (8/4/09)

My Red Ale has been in primary for 3 wks now and doesnt have any signs of a pellicle  Im brewing the Old Ale below this weekend to chuck on the yeast cake and also keg the red ale for a bit of 2ndary/ageing, this will also be my first chance to take a SG reading and taste it.

*Old Ale *


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/04/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 27.46 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.1 % 
0.45 kg Crystal Malt, Dark (Bairds) (120.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.05 kg Black (Patent) Malt (Bairds) (650.0 SRM) Grain 0.5 % 
0.30 kg Black Treacle (80.0 SRM) Sugar 3.0 % 

50.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 59.6 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs PC Old Ale Blend (Wyeast #9097) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.092 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 59.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.3 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 9.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 13.77 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 24.50 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## neonmeate (9/4/09)

reviled said:


> Im planning an old ale with a bretty finish and ive been thinking...
> 
> Would it be better to say, mash a bit higher for more unfermentables and do the primary ferment with an ale yeast, then let the brett let leash on it in the secondary..
> 
> Or would it be better to just pitch this blend? Im thinking the first option may be more measurable? Or maybe not I dunno?



brett will take its time to get going anyway and will be out-eaten by the regular sacch. so if you throw them both in together the brett will naturally pop up round the time the sacch is finished. OTOH of course you can chuck the brett in later.

getting more unfermentables would certainly ensure the brett gets more to eat at the end. i used plenty of caramunich in this one for that reason (and maize too according to wildbrews contributes wild yeast food). but after it has finished on sugars and dextrins it will feed on autolysed yeast too, so good to leave it in primary.

jye - curious yours hasnt got a pellicle! patience.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/4/09)

Jye said:


> My Red Ale has been in primary for 3 wks now and doesnt have any signs of a pellicle



Jye I can only speak from one sour beer's experience but the pellicle on my Red Ale took around 6 months to show in any form. Had some scant white spotting from about the 4th week but look pretty ordinary until recently.

Hey Neonmeate... Are you going to give the new VSS a whirl? Wyeast 3789-PC Trappist Blend. It's a combo of Saccharomyces and Brett. Sounds interesting.  

According to the G&G newsletter Dingeman's malts are on the way too. Interesting times on the horizon.

Warren -


----------



## Jye (13/4/09)

5 Days after my previous post I now have the beginnings of a pellicle  however Ive just racked it to a keg so the old ale can be pitched onto the yeast. I also didnt purge the keg with co2 before rack for a little bit of oxygenation. Its down to 1.010 and I get some of that cherry you mentioned neonmeate but not much else.


----------



## Stuster (13/4/09)

I've got two batches going with this yeast. I did an pale coloured stock ale, first runnings, all Fawcett Maris Otter to 1062 and bittered with Target to the mid-30s. Transferred that batch to secondary more than three weeks ago but no pellicle when I checked a couple of days ago. Might have to go and look at that later, inspired by this thread. The second batch was made at our Potters brewery brew day. Ale malt and 20% amber, with EKG and Fuggles to bitter and a good helping of Styrians in the whirlpool. Was supposed to be 1125 but it only got to 1062 as well. :lol: Should be transferring that some time soon. Then the last batch will be a historic porter with a good amount of brown and amber malts. Hopefully.... :chug:


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/4/09)

Stuster said:


> Then the last batch will be a historic porter with a good amount of brown and amber malts. Hopefully.... :chug:




:icon_drool2: Suddenly I need a beer.

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (14/4/09)

Stuster said:


> I've got two batches going with this yeast. I did an pale coloured stock ale, first runnings, all Fawcett Maris Otter to 1062 and bittered with Target to the mid-30s. Transferred that batch to secondary more than three weeks ago but no pellicle when I checked a couple of days ago. Might have to go and look at that later, inspired by this thread. The second batch was made at our Potters brewery brew day. Ale malt and 20% amber, with EKG and Fuggles to bitter and a good helping of Styrians in the whirlpool. Was supposed to be 1125 but it only got to 1062 as well. :lol: Should be transferring that some time soon. Then the last batch will be a historic porter with a good amount of brown and amber malts. Hopefully.... :chug:




yum....


warren as far as i can work out that new brett blend is probably the orval blend? I would like to give it a go but have already made heaps of beers with orval yeast out of the bottle before, i bet this would be different though. but brewing beers that take 6 months to ferment tends to mean you run out of fermenters pretty quickly...
will definitely be getting into the dingemans when they get here. perhaps something malty along the lines of abbaye des rocs or nostradamus as per BLAM info.
first i have some NZ IPAs to make with 3725


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/09)

neonmeate said:


> yum....
> 
> 
> warren as far as i can work out that new brett blend is probably the orval blend? I would like to give it a go but have already made heaps of beers with orval yeast out of the bottle before, i bet this would be different though. but brewing beers that take 6 months to ferment tends to mean you run out of fermenters pretty quickly...
> ...



Yeah I guess the fact it's called "Trappist Blend" more or less fesses up to that fact. 

Making your Kiwi beer with a French yeast could be steeped with bad history. Just think Rainbow Warrior. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Jye (15/4/09)

48 hr later and we have a bit of activity  and the temp was set between 15 and 16 C to try and stop this from happen!


----------



## neonmeate (25/4/09)

interesting - this was posted a little while ago but i only just dug it up:
http://www.babblebelt.com/newboard/thread....pg=1#1235317175
it appears the brett strain used in 9097 and in the new "trappist blend" is the wyeast brett bruxellensis.

so i couldve just used orval dregs! although this stuff was obviously in very good nick and got its pellicle up much quicker than beers ive made with orval dregs.


----------



## Jye (4/5/09)

Kegging the Old Ale for ageing today and the gravity dropped to 1.014. No brett flavours that I can pick up but there are some fruity esters and treacle is less noticeable than I expected.


----------



## Jye (5/10/10)

Its baaack!

Just got an email saying 9097 is back in stock. The Red Ale I brewed with this yeast was gorgeous and Ill probably brew it again followed up with a Baltic Porter. The Old Ale I brewed above is now on tap and Ill have to do a proper review later but the brett is really coming through... it got killed at the qabc for being infected


----------



## Yob (22/11/15)

necro thread.. very interesting read and Ive got vials going into cryo..

planning begins h34r:


----------

